# 1.8T 20v AGU break!!!



## Tokitok 20vt (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi i'm new in the forum so i'm not sure that my post is right in this category!!!

my 20vt break because my valves had problem.my engine break all so i have to rebuilt it again!!!have anyone any parts for this engines?? it's a AGU 1.8t and i need the block engine with or without piston ,rods etc an the head engine with or without valvetrain!!!


----------



## Tokitok 20vt (Nov 12, 2011)

nothing????


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

post in a different area of the forum mate, your thread isn't motorsport related so it must have been ignored, where are you from?

what needs replacing?

i will probably be cheaper to buy a used standard engine


----------



## Tokitok 20vt (Nov 12, 2011)

lewp91 said:


> post in a different area of the forum mate, your thread isn't motorsport related so it must have been ignored, where are you from?
> 
> what needs replacing?
> 
> i will probably be cheaper to buy a used standard engine


i'm from greece.i think that is a better idea and i'm looking already!!!
thanks for notice!!


----------

